# Jalen's Shoes!!



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

OMG...i loved the shoes he was wearing today...does anyone know what theyre called or if theyre available to the public?...Jalen Rose is wicked!...Raptor pride baby!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Those were crazy. Is Jalen still with Rbk?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

yea those were pretty dope


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Those were crazy. Is Jalen still with Rbk?


I don't know if he is or not, he used to be in all those commercial with K-Mart and Baron Davis, but then they took him out and I didn't see him in anymore.

What'd the shoes look like?
He had some pimp looking ones when he was with Chicago, I almost got a pair.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if he is or not, he used to be in all those commercial with K-Mart and Baron Davis, but then they took him out and I didn't see him in anymore.
> ...


they were purple on one side and white on the next the white side had the raptor paw print and the purple side had some raptor design with the number 5 near the toe area


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Those shoes are awesome. I will look for some pics if I can find any. If anyone finds the pics of these shoes then post 'em here.

Did y'all see the socks he was wearing... Pimpin' :laugh:


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

I swear to god id pay ANY money for those shoes man...that is really showing his pride for the raptors...AWESOME SHOES...those HAVE to be available to the public i swear to god


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

It's refreshing to see the amount of pride Jalen has for his team. It was also refreshing to see him back in the lineup, because even though it was "just the Hawks" as some may argue, he made a huge difference. 

I refuse to use the word pimpin when describing him though.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> It's refreshing to see the amount of pride Jalen has for his team. It was also refreshing to see him back in the lineup, because even though it was "just the Hawks" as some may argue, he made a huge difference.
> 
> I refuse to use the word pimpin when describing him though.


Ya only everyone needs those shoes and purple headbands cause that would show unity between everyone


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Mr. Rose should give us all a free pair for being loyal Raptors fans here on BBB.net. :yes:


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Mr. Rose should give us all a free pair for being loyal Raptors fans here on BBB.net. :yes:


Mr.Rose didn't manufactured those shoes  ( hm......i think :laugh: )

Anyway, if I see one in Footlocker, I might buy one, it looks good.


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

Did anyone see Jason Terry's shoes, they are nice too.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Picture please?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I think the whole team miught have them .... I didn't notice them while the boys were plaiying on court ... BUT ... during Bosh's post game interview I noticed them behind him on his locker shelf ... his had his number 4 on them !! with the same raptor claw logo on the white half of the shoe. I thought they were just his ... so if Jalen has a pair and Bosh has pair.... me thinks they all do.

ps ... i still wouldn't throw good money after getting a pair though ... much better to spend it on something memorable ... like a hooker ... (just kidding y'all) :laugh:


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ozzzymandius</b>!
> I think the whole team miught have them .... I didn't notice them while the boys were plaiying on court ... BUT ... during Bosh's post game interview I noticed them behind him on his locker shelf ... his had his number 4 on them !! with the same raptor claw logo on the white half of the shoe. I thought they were just his ... so if Jalen has a pair and Bosh has pair.... me thinks they all do.
> 
> ps ... i still wouldn't throw good money after getting a pair though ... much better to spend it on something memorable ... like a hooker ... (just kidding y'all) :laugh:


If Bosh has it too, which mean the shoes are probably converse
since Bosh is having a contract with Cons.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Jalen Rose is crazy, he da man


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hubuki</b>!
> 
> 
> If Bosh has it too, which mean the shoes are probably converse
> since Bosh is having a contract with Cons.



no i dun think so....if u noticed Jalen had the Jordan logo on the purple side....i think they were Jordan 18.5's


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh









Jalen









those shoes look nothing alike.

jalen's shoes gotta be reebok cuz he's with them.


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> no i dun think so....if u noticed Jalen had the Jordan logo on the purple side....i think they were Jordan 18.5's


goddamnit, read my last post before that
I said that because someone was saying about CB4 have the same shoes. Damn, people need to read the post before reply a piece of crap.


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hubuki</b>!
> 
> 
> goddamnit, read my last post before that
> ...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hubuki</b>!
> 
> 
> goddamnit, read my last post before that
> I said that because someone was saying about CB4 have the same shoes. Damn, people need to read the post before reply a piece of crap.



:laugh: 
:greatjob:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Bosh
> 
> 
> ...


Haha look at Jalen's socks. :laugh:


Hey Hellbot where did you find those pics?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha look at Jalen's socks. :laugh:
> ...


Haha yeah those socks are grimey.

Yahoo has a lot of pictures after games, thats where I got Bosh, and I got Rose from raptors.com.


----------



## steve09090909 (Mar 16, 2004)

those aren't reebok!!

there the nike jordan 18.5 ......there just customized with raptors colours and claw


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Chuck Checks-In*



> Incidentally, at the Raptors Foundation Rap Up Dinner Monday night I asked Rose about his custom-design kicks he wore Sunday against the Hawks. The shoes are purple and white with a Raptors insignia on the ankle of the shoe. Very sporty and unique to say the least. Rose explained he has a friend who is creative and took direction from Rose on how he wanted the shoes to look. Rose also wore purple and black striped Raptors' socks. Got to love JR.


----------

